# When Christmas was stolen for 15 years.



## Felix Noille (Dec 8, 2020)

Between 1645 and 1660, Parliamentarians completely outlawed Christmas in England. This was all down to Oliver Cromwell and the Puritans who, following the English Civil War, decided that the Catholic celebration was a sinful extravagance fuelled by immorality.. All traditional Christmas customs – even mince pies – were banned and soldiers patrolled the streets of London to quell pro-Christmas protests.





_ *"The Arraignment Conviction, and Imprisonment of Christmas."*_
_Source_​
Santa Claus hadn't been invented in those days.  Instead they had 'Old Christmas,' who was .described as a jolly fat man with a long grey beard, carrying a sack full of presents who was welcomed into the homes of rich and poor alike. He wore a glittering gold and silver outfit.

The Puritan's theological agenda was to rid the calendar of the Catholic holidays. A law was created to ban the festive season and at the same time take away the Book of Common Prayer.- A Directory for Public Worship declared: “Festival days, vulgarly called Holy Days, having no warrant in the Word of God, are not to be continued.” Christmas was to be spent in quiet reflection and the only holy day  was the Sabbath.

Bear in mind that the traitor Cromwell was financed by Manasseh Ben Israel in Holland (and other German and French moneylenders) and Fernandez Carvajal of Portugal, (often referred to in history as The Great Jew,) became Cromwell’s Chief Military Contractor. This puts the whole thing into perspective. (Details here.) Cromwell allowed the previously banished Jews back into England and Puritanism was their version of the coronavirus. 

Be of good cheer people! The situation was temporary. Christmas returned in 1660 after Cromwell had popped his clogs and his son decided he didn't need the aggravation associated with ruling England. The same devious behind the scenes manipulators remained, however and it's clear they didn't give up, as here we are again in the same situation.

Merry Yuletide greetings to one and all! ?


----------



## davtash (Dec 9, 2020)

I am really confused, one minute I accept fomenko's chronology then I accept the great reset of the 19th century and then this MS conventional history. Help please


----------



## pushamaku (Dec 9, 2020)

davtash said:


> I am really confused, one minute I accept fomenko's chronology then I accept the great reset of the 19th century and then this MS conventional history. Help please



Maybe a drink would help?


----------



## Prolix (Dec 9, 2020)

pushamaku said:


> davtash said:
> 
> 
> > I am really confused, one minute I accept fomenko's chronology then I accept the great reset of the 19th century and then this MS conventional history. Help please
> ...



Mulled wine. Or eggnog.


----------



## emperornorton (Dec 9, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> The same devious behind the scenes manipulators remained, however and it's clear they didn't give up, as here we are again in the same situation.







Indeed.


----------



## luddite (Dec 19, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Bear in mind that the traitor Cromwell was financed by Manasseh Ben Israel in Holland (and other German and French moneylenders) and Fernandez Carvajal of Portugal, (often referred to in history as The Great Jew,) became Cromwell’s Chief Military Contractor. This puts the whole thing into perspective. (Details here.) Cromwell allowed the previously banished Jews back into England and Puritanism was their version of the coronavirus.


What a right old mess this familiar story is. Thanks for posting about it, the similarities to Churchill are striking with his financiers of the same nefarious ilk.


----------



## JWW427 (Dec 20, 2020)

Has not the Deep State in England tried to do the same right now?
My stepdaughter is trapped in London and cannot come home for the season's festivities. She says London has closed most of its shops and restaurants. Have they looked back into history for nefarious ideas?


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 20, 2020)

luddite said:


> Churchill are striking with his financiers of the same nefarious ilk.



Indeed. In fact John Churchill, The Duke of Marlborough and Winston's ancestor, was on the same payroll when he turned traitor during the so-called  'Glorious Revolution' that put the Dutch puppet William of Orange on the English throne in 1688. It's also actually that event which is unwittingly being celebrated in the UK on the 5th November every year, not the Gunpowder Plot.

WC himself wrote a biography of his notorious ancestor in an attempt to clear his name. However, it wasn't very successful.



JWW427 said:


> London has closed most of its shops and restaurants.



We have just come out of that state here in Andalucia, Spain. However, whilst the bars etc. are now open until 10pm, they are forbidden to sell alcohol after 6pm... Obviously the risk of catching the virus or bitcho as it's called here, are much higher when you're inebriated after 6pm. The wonders of science eh?


----------



## Will Scarlet (Dec 25, 2021)

Update to OP 25th December 2021:  *Christmas was banned for 400 years in Scotland!*

"It may surprise many people to note that Christmas was not celebrated as a festival and [was] virtually banned in Scotland for around 400 years, from the end of the 17th century to the 1950s. The reason for this dates back to the years of Protestant Reformation, when the straight-laced Kirk proclaimed Christmas as a Popish or Catholic feast, and as such needed banning.

And so it was, right up until the 1950s that many Scots worked over Christmas and celebrated their winter solstice holiday at New Year when family and friends would gather for a party and to exchange presents which came to be known as hogmanays." _Source_

*Merry Yuletide greetings to one and all from myself and my brother, Felix Noille.*


----------

